# Single dosing with Robur



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Folks

Who else is single dosing with a Robur?

I have an Anfim S450 (Aussie developed version of the Camaino Super Barista) with 2 fans on the back and 450 RPM speed. But also recently picked up a good doser Robur ( I prefer dosers for better distribution and minimal clumping). It is the auger version and has been producing some remarkable shots and consistently so. Removed the auto-fill flap of course.

Who else is single dosing with Robur and are you happy with the result?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whats the retention like dose to dose?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the retention like dose to dose?


Using the method of small brush in chute and bumping the grinder on several times I have been getting retention of either 0.1 grams or nil.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoyH said:


> Using the method of small brush in chute and bumping the grinder on several times I have been getting retention of either 0.1 grams or nil.


So you put 18g in and get 18 g out ?

I am sceptical given the burrs size of the Robur that it's the same 18g each time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So you put 18g in and get 18 g out ?
> 
> I am sceptical given the burrs size of the Robur that it's the same 18g each time.


He is talking about "*dose consistency*" and 0.1g is surprisingly good, better than claimed for a Lynn Webber EG1, so he is doing well

You are talking about "*exchange*" and I agree, it's quite possible a considerable portion of that is coffee from the previous grind.

The initial question you asked him was about "*retention"*, which for me is; after 10 or so shots using his normal routine opening up the grinder and seeing just how much coffee he can get out from the grind chamber, under the burrs, on the burrs in the chute and then weighing it all.

I'm not calling you out on this at all, because I understand completely what you are saying, it's just a useful example of how we might want to start defining things. I am hoping we all get to talk about grinders in a slightly different way eventually....it will be especially helpful to those new to coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> He is talking about "*dose consistency*" and 0.1g is surprisingly good, better than claimed for a Lynn Webber EG1, so he is doing well
> 
> You are talking about "*exchange*" and I agree, it's quite possible a considerable portion of that is coffee from the previous grind.
> 
> ...


Yeah fair enough, it's hard with these threads and the terminology used.

I get a robur will have alot under the hood. I also think that it's unlikely the same 18g is going in and coming out after all the nooks and crannies have been filled . Some of it I suspect is getting stuck in the shoot etc.

If the Op is happy all good. TO his original question I don't see lot of Robur's being used on these forums, add to that a doser and you are not likely to get any feedback from other owners. Roburs are big ugly grinders that take alot of counter space up and hold alot of coffee.

There are smaller easier to manage grinders around for the kitchen nowadays .

The OP may be in a a group of one that uses em on here







.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah fair enough, it's hard with these threads and the terminology used.
> 
> I get a robur will have alot under the hood. I also think that it's unlikely the same 18g is going in and coming out after all the nooks and crannies have been filled . Some of it I suspect is getting stuck in the shoot etc.
> 
> ...


100% agree, I am at the moment making a post I will ask to become a sticky. It's about time some reality was served the way of the newcomers. As experienced users we all instinctively understand what's going on, but for new people it must be so confusing. This then leads to someone having shot inconsistency or not great shots for years until they realise why. Or as some do spending 100-150g to try to dial in their grinder.


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> So you put 18g in and get 18 g out ?
> 
> I am sceptical given the burrs size of the Robur that it's the same 18g each time.


I put 22 grams in and 22 grams comes out. There may be some minor mixing of old and new in the small space under the bottom burr set.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RoyH said:


> I put 22 grams in and 22 grams comes out. There may be some minor mixing of old and new in the small space under the bottom burr set.


It sounds like your doing better than these guys

https://lynweber.com/products/eg-1/features/low-retention/

However, you might want to look at the grinder design and think about it all more carefully.....terms like "there may be" possibly need to be replaced with I measured it, this is how I measured it, this is how I did the tests and my scales accuracy is to .0 .00 etc.. decimal points. Until then I am also skeptical.


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> 100% agree, I am at the moment making a post I will ask to become a sticky. It's about time some reality was served the way of the newcomers. As experienced users we all instinctively understand what's going on, but for new people it must be so confusing. This then leads to someone having shot inconsistency or not great shots for years until they realise why. Or as some do spending 100-150g to try to dial in their grinder.


Gents- I've used many grinders over the years. I've used Roburs in the past with the static screen still in place, and purging between shots, and fully agree 100 grams (or even 200 grams) could easily be wasted dialling one in. I now have the auto-fill flap and switch gone, static screen gone, and sweep out the chute each time, several times with a small paint brush and bumps of the on switch between sweeps. I can see right up the chute into the burr chamber and do so each shot, so I can confirm there are NIL grounds left in the chute. There may be some grounds still inside the burr chamber, acknowledged, however judging by shot consistency and taste (changing beans types often between shots) I believe any mixing of old and new is negligible.

PS- my machine is a MyWay Pompei so I'm not making newbie errors


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> 100% agree, I am at the moment making a post I will ask to become a sticky. It's about time some reality was served the way of the newcomers. As experienced users we all instinctively understand what's going on, but for new people it must be so confusing. This then leads to someone having shot inconsistency or not great shots for years until they realise why. Or as some do spending 100-150g to try to dial in their grinder.


Gents- I've used many grinders over the years. I've used Roburs in the past with the static screen still in place, and purging between shots, and fully agree 100 grams (or even 200 grams) could easily be wasted dialling one in. I now have the auto-fill flap and switch gone, static screen gone, and sweep out the chute each time, several times with a small paint brush and bumps of the on switch between sweeps. I can see right up the chute into the burr chamber and do so each shot, so I can confirm there are NIL grounds left in the chute. There may be some grounds still inside the burr chamber, acknowledged, however judging by shot consistency and taste (changing beans types often between shots) I believe any mixing of old and new is negligible.

PS- my machine is a MyWay Pompei so I'm not making newbie errors


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Posting it twice doesn't make it more convincing


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

PS- I wasn't inviting a retention debate. If it makes people happy I'll say there is 0.2 grams of retention each time. Still producing killer shots, and back to my original question, who else is single doing with Robur?

PSS- I'm not concerned with looks- I have a dedicated coffee bar separate from the kitchen.

Thanks guys- appreciate the feedback


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoyH said:


> PS- I wasn't inviting a retention debate. If it makes people happy I'll say there is 0.2 grams of retention each time. Still producing killer shots, and back to my original question, who else is single doing with Robur?
> 
> PSS- I'm not concerned with looks- I have a dedicated coffee bar separate from the kitchen.
> 
> Thanks guys- appreciate the feedback


No worries, I guess you asked if anyone else was single dosing a Robur. I posted to give you some insight into why you may nit get many replies.

Is yours a one phase or three phase grinder btw?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Posting it twice doesn't make it more convincing


Damn.......there goes that strategy (aka fat fingers syndrome)......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take your burrs out, carefully and see how many grams are trapped both in and beneath....it is not a lecture, but flat burrs use a high spin speed with centrifugal force to throw the coffee out whereas conicals usually spin a lot slower and use gravity, meaning unless you introduce some sort of puffer system to blow air through the dosing system, burrs and exit chute then a large amount typically becomes retained. this often then mixes in with fresh coffee as it is introduced, rather than say 20 grams retained being replaced by the next 20 grams.....be interested in your findings though......one question, if you can lose 100 to 200 grams per dialling in why is that......one possible answer is that the retention is so huge that when you make an adjustment to the grind setting, it is not until the shot after the next one that you taste the result?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> No worries, I guess you asked if anyone else was single dosing a Robur. I posted to give you some insight into why you may nit get many replies.
> 
> Is yours a one phase or three phase grinder btw?


Single phase


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Take your burrs out, carefully and see how many grams are trapped both in and beneath....it is not a lecture, but flat burrs use a high spin speed with centrifugal force to throw the coffee out whereas conicals usually spin a lot slower and use gravity, meaning unless you introduce some sort of puffer system to blow air through the dosing system, burrs and exit chute then a large amount typically becomes retained. this often then mixes in with fresh coffee as it is introduced, rather than say 20 grams retained being replaced by the next 20 grams.....be interested in your findings though......one question, if you can lose 100 to 200 grams per dialling in why is that......one possible answer is that the retention is so huge that when you make an adjustment to the grind setting, it is not until the shot after the next one that you taste the result?


yeah the 100 to 200 grams dialling in was years ago on an older Robur (non auger version) when I had the static screen still in place, and I wasnt single dosing. With single dosing I have taken the burrs out and there was negligible grounds in the chamber.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll bet Lyn Webber is turning in his grinder....


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I'll bet Lyn Webber is turning in his grinder....


Would love to do a blind taste test and see if the difference was actually discernible between 0.01grams retention and 0.2 grams (or 0.9%) retention.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RoyH said:


> Would love to do a blind taste test and see if the difference was actually discernible between 0.01grams retention and 0.2 grams (or 0.9%) retention.


Sorry, can you expand on that? If the dose is constant to, say 1%, how does what does/doesn't make it into the PF affect taste (assuming good practice)?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, can you expand on that? If the dose is constant to, say 1%, how does what does/doesn't make it into the PF affect taste (assuming good practice)?


the question is more- assuming the same quantity ends up in the PF each time (22 grams in my case) but in one case there is 0.01 grams of "old" grinds mixed with new grinds, and in another case there is say 0.2 grams of old with new, could anyone tell the difference in a blind taste test? (Hint- I think not)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RoyH said:


> the question is more- assuming the same quantity ends up in the PF each time (22 grams in my case) but in one case there is 0.01 grams of "old" grinds mixed with new grinds, and in another case there is say 0.2 grams of old with new, could anyone tell the difference in a blind taste test? (Hint- I think not)


You're very likely right & safe on that score, but who would fund such a test & why? (Rhetorical).


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

MWJB said:


> You're very likely right & safe on that score, but who would fund such a test & why? (Rhetorical).


Not sure- seems like a waste of time and money to me, but others are convinced retention is such a big issue that they may want to prove it via a taste test?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@RoyH

I still find your claims very hard to grasp. The only way to really substantiate them, would be a total strip down including the grinds in the case and around the motor, so that you have a virgin grinder, then start experimenting. I would be more than just pleasantly surprised if the first few shots gave you the results you say that you are getting now. Of course, that is a lot of effort and I doubt that you are going to do it, but hey ho!


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @RoyH
> 
> I still find your claims very hard to grasp. The only way to really substantiate them, would be a total strip down including the grinds in the case and around the motor, so that you have a virgin grinder, then start experimenting. I would be more than just pleasantly surprised if the first few shots gave you the results you say that you are getting now. Of course, that is a lot of effort and I doubt that you are going to do it, but hey ho!


Thanks dfk41. I'm extremely happy with the shots I'm consistently pulling so will have zero need to do that, but thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RoyH said:


> Not sure- seems like a waste of time and money to me, but others are convinced retention is such a big issue that they may want to prove it via a taste test?


I think dose consistency is more of a practical problem, in that you want the least faff in dosing consistently. If your grinder doesn't let you dose consistently enough to make consistent shots then that could be a taste problem...but being in control, it's up to the barista to be on top of that.

Retention probably a bigger issue in day to day, home use & grinds sitting in the grinder for hours/overnight etc. & changing beans shot to shot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RoyH said:


> Would love to do a blind taste test and see if the difference was actually discernible between 0.01grams retention and 0.2 grams (or 0.9%) retention.


You are welcome to do it, but I can't possibly understand why you would want to. 0.01g retention is a figure I have never even seen claimed, where on earth did you see 0.01g retention claimed?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> You are welcome to do it, but I can't possibly understand why you would want to. 0.01g retention is a figure I have never even seen claimed, where on earth did you see 0.01g retention claimed?


I saw it in Hubert McNumpty's 2003 thesis on the matter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RoyH said:


> I saw it in Hubert McNumpty's 2003 thesis on the matter.


I charitably assumed you were trying to have a constructive discussion...obviously not.



RoyH said:


> Gents- I've used many grinders over the years. I've used Roburs in the past with the static screen still in place, and purging between shots, and fully agree 100 grams (or even 200 grams) could easily be wasted dialling one in. I now have the auto-fill flap and switch gone, static screen gone, and sweep out the chute each time, several times with a small paint brush and bumps of the on switch between sweeps. I can see right up the chute into the burr chamber and do so each shot, so I can confirm there are NIL grounds left in the chute. There may be some grounds still inside the burr chamber, acknowledged, however judging by shot consistency and taste (changing beans types often between shots) I believe any mixing of old and new is negligible.
> 
> PS- my machine is a MyWay Pompei so I'm not making newbie errors


It appears you have nothing to learn, but knowledge to impart, perhaps you should have led with your experience and what you are doing that's special with your Robur so everyone else could benefit...instead of asking a question.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I would be more than just pleasantly surprised if the first few shots gave you the results you say that you are getting now.


1kg in, 0.5g in PF.

I've had about 140g out of a Robur on a full strip down before.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> 1kg in, 0.5g in PF.
> 
> I've had about 140g out of a Robur on a full strip down before.


Pearls before swine I am afraid.....trouble is with having a bit of knowledge sometimes stops you from taking anything else on board


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I charitably assumed you were trying to have a constructive discussion...obviously not.
> 
> It appears you have nothing to learn, but knowledge to impart, perhaps you should have led with your experience and what you are doing that's special with your Robur so everyone else could benefit...instead of asking a question.


DavecUK ....... not so sure you are interested in a constructive discussion.....I think you are more interested in arguing over minutia which means nothing in the cup


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

RoyH said:


> DavecUK ....... not so sure you are interested in a constructive discussion.....I think you are more interested in arguing over minutia which means nothing in the cup


We are not arguing about the cup.....we are querying your claims to 0.1 grams retention......perhaps you could explain to us exactly what your routine is to get to this figure? If it is really true and not too much faff, then I would be interested in trying one....I had a Ceado E92 and the routine you had to follow to get very very low retention included running the burrs for 2 x 30 seconds whilst puffing air through. Other than the point of delivery ie doser v on demand they are similar


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RoyH said:


> DavecUK ....... not so sure you are interested in a constructive discussion.....I think you are more interested in arguing over minutia which means nothing in the cup


Is there some sub-text here that isn't obvious to the rest of us?

You seem to be saying that you are happy with the dose consistency of your grinder? If so, why worry about what other people feel is appropriate & be confrontational about it?


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

I will bring back this old topic to confirm that single dosing and with the help of a teaspoon's handle and 2 starts of the grinder I get 0 retention. 3 months in, I took the burrs out and cleaned the chute and i get 0.1-0.2 tops of retention. Brilliant grinder for home use at a fraction of the Monolith and the likes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

webdoc said:


> I will bring back this old topic to confirm that single dosing and with the help of a teaspoon's handle and 2 starts of the grinder I get 0 retention. 3 months in, I took the burrs out and cleaned the chute and i get 0.1-0.2 tops of retention. Brilliant grinder for home use at a fraction of the Monolith and the likes.


 There is a difference between retention and exchange.

I've never seen a robur get zero exchange and retention before, perhaps I'm wrong and you have solved the age old problems others had.

@coffeechap did you ever achieve it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> There is a difference between retention and exchange.
> 
> I've never seen a robur get zero exchange and retention before, perhaps I'm wrong and you have solved the age old problems others had.
> 
> @coffeechap did you ever achieve it.


 I guess with single dosing it and polishing the internals in theory it is possible. I gave up trying and don't really see the point of modifying massive commercial grinders in light of the shake shake niche. Unless of course you get a rogue/kony for silly money.

would be interested in seeing any videos of a robust single dosing from completely clean, just to see how much comes out on the first grind @webdoc


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"0.2g tops" doesn't sound realistic. There's probably noise in your scales' readings if that is all you are seeing. Over enough doses the variance in whole bean dose will be about 0.1g.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure if this helps but In day to use I get 0.1g retention or less on a moded Major after polishing the grind chamber and lower burr carrier, the Mazzer 83mm burrs have a gap on their inner edge which will hold grinds until full, after that 0.1g often none, yes after each grind a pastry brush is deployed in the funnel for a few seconds but it only cost £250 and the motor will never break. Ive got an idea for filling the gap under the inner edge of the burrs with some food grade ptfe gasket sheet.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Not sure if this helps but In day to use I get 0.1g retention or less on a moded Major after polishing the grind chamber and lower burr carrier, the Mazzer 83mm burrs have a gap on their inner edge which will hold grinds until full, after that 0.1g often none, yes after each grind a pastry brush is deployed in the funnel for a few seconds but it only cost £250 and the motor will never break. Ive got an idea for filling the gap under the inner edge of the burrs with some food grade ptfe gasket sheet.


A bead of silicon sealant could also work.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I guess with single dosing it and polishing the internals in theory it is possible. I gave up trying and don't really see the point of modifying massive commercial grinders in light of the shake shake niche. Unless of course you get a rogue/kony for silly money.
> 
> would be interested in seeing any videos of a robust single dosing from completely clean, just to see how much comes out on the first grind @webdoc


 I will do that later, for now I tend to agree, I just started comparing Robur to the Niche and strangely, taste-wise, the Niche came out on top today, lighty roasted Ethiopia from the North.



jimbojohn55 said:


> Not sure if this helps but In day to use I get 0.1g retention or less on a moded Major after polishing the grind chamber and lower burr carrier, the Mazzer 83mm burrs have a gap on their inner edge which will hold grinds until full, after that 0.1g often none, yes after each grind a pastry brush is deployed in the funnel for a few seconds but it only cost £250 and the motor will never break. Ive got an idea for filling the gap under the inner edge of the burrs with some food grade ptfe gasket sheet.


 Exactly, my teaspoon handle does just that, the brush stuffs some coffee inside. I haven't even polished the chute. For me after a few months of using it, that gap has barely retained any grinds. I am sure used in a comercial enviormennt will hold plenty over time, I just don't think it will for home use.

PS: having done that a month ago i was wrong, it was 0.9g.



http://imgur.com/xRIAgKk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

webdoc said:


> Yet it is.


 I don't doubt that's what you are reading, but you're only seeing that because your scales are not up to the job, a bit like measuring cm with an inch ruler.

I took 20 readings with 0.1g resolution scales with my Niche & saw no difference, because my 0.1g resolution scales don't react to every 0.1g change in weight and aren't precise to 0.0g.

In reality with 20 readings with 0.01g scales and I see +/-0.18g stddev, or about +/-0.4g for 95/100 reads.

I'm sure your dose consistency is very good & small enough not to worry about, but I doubt it is half that of Niche, Monolith & other similar performing (in terms of consistency) grinders.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

I just thoroughly purged the grinder with an "enema bulb" (Borat's accent) to take all the remaining coffee out as I assembled the grinder a few days ago, so it was clean. I also use knockoffs LW tumbler in two colors and there is a 3g difference between them, thats why it shows less coffee. I would have done it better but I only had one hand free in the process. I could have swept less, but I am a bit obsessive ?

It took 0.3ish grams on the first run, I say it's pretty great.

Here is the link to the video, it was too large to attach it here.

Video


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So you put 19.1g in and got 19.1 g out, is it the same coffee that you put in. Again there is a difference between rentention and exchange.

When a coffee shop ran a Robur and changed grind they had to purge quite bit to get to the correct fresh grind .

I am a little sceptical although willing to be levied wring for sure that all this has been solved by a teaspoon

What's filling the gaps up( coffee wise ) and stays there and then what isn't coming out in a shot ( so 19g in 17g out along with 2 g from eh last shot ) but is being moved along by the next shot.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

Having a hopper fills the chamber and burrs and chute, by the time you get the new grind out I could see it taking 100g.

Single dosing is coffee in - coffee out with 0 retention most of the time. The exchange you are saying involves 0.2g tops because most of the stale coffee (of the 0.9g recorded by me )is oily residue that is sticking inside the chamber, so new coffee in will only graze that. It's silly talk, I just showed you it has near - retention/exchange/whatever you want to call it, single dosed. It is a wonderful grinder very well suited for single dosing, with a few small caveats.


----------



## samuellaw178 (Oct 28, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> would be interested in seeing any videos of a robust single dosing from completely clean, just to see how much comes out on the first grind @webdoc


 Hey guys,

I normally read the forum quietly as a lurker.  But wanted to chime in as I had gone through the exact process/exercise and wanted to share that.

It is definitely possible to achieve ~0.2g retention after a full strip-down cleaning, with a stock Robur E. ~0.1g retention/exchange during normal use is not out of realm either. No voodoo, no polishing needed. 

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/thought-on-single-dosing-mazzer-robur-e-after-few-months-t42401.html

There's a video at the end for a completely cleaned Robur. 15.0g in 14.8 g out. You could argue the scale resolution is limited to +/- 0.1g so maybe it was 0.3g. Still pretty darn good value if you can find one for a song, and they're built like a tank. Though they can take up some space if that's a concern.

Certainly not as easy to use (more faff) as the Niche, but hey it is possible/workable. ;p


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm actually gonna go and say that yes you can deep clean a Robur and put 20g in and get +/-0.5g out. Once, in my experience.

I have a brand new Robur E (1year old) and once put 20g in, then 19.6g out. Then another 20g in and 15g out. Then another 20g in and 11g out. Then decided to just dump a kg in a hopper on it and run 200g to dial in with.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I'm actually gonna go and say that yes you can deep clean a Robur and put 20g in and get +/-0.5g out. Once, in my experience.
> 
> I have a brand new Robur E (1year old) and once put 20g in, then 19.6g out. Then another 20g in and 15g out. Then another 20g in and 11g out. Then decided to just dump a kg in a hopper on it and run 200g to dial in with.


Ha, yes! Same with the E92. Sometimes the exact same, sometimes 5g more, sometimes 10g less. Complete lottery. But put some beans in the hopper, dial it in properly and it kicks my Niche out of the park. But totally wasteful and impractical in the home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I'm actually gonna go and say that yes you can deep clean a Robur and put 20g in and get +/-0.5g out. Once, in my experience.


^^ this.

I loved my Robert [edit: that really was the Robur's name.]. I polished the chute and it had fins fitted to the sweeper. From completely clean it would short change you a small amount but that amount would build up. After a weeks use the chamber would be claggy as all hell.

'Exchange' is a real issue with this Bad Boy. It makes dialing in a shot very expensive!

Also, I went crazy with a refractometer around the same time and I found that i achieved higher EY using a column of beans with a 1kg weight on top rather than single dosing. But love it as I did, the retention was huge. Ceado E92 achieves the same performance and it single doses with acceptable (to me) retention


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You need a proof reader,haha


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> You need a proof reader,haha


You don't name your grinders?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I loved﻿ ﻿Robert polished chute.After a weeks use would be claggy as hell. Modified for you. Yep it's called the Niche. @ashcroc


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jony said:


> You need a proof reader,haha





ashcroc said:


> You don't name your grinders?


 That's not what I wrote! ... That's way funnier!

Robur is in fact called Robert as@Callum will attest since he named him.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jony said:


> I loved﻿ ﻿Robert polished chute.After a weeks use would be claggy as hell. Modified for you. Yep it's called the Niche. @ashcroc


There's another gag here about Grindr but I'm not quite coining it.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

If you don t sweep the chute you will get exactly what you boys described. 2-3-5g grams less. The auger/blades don't hold barely anything. Thats why the Robur E or doser is a great home grinder but only single dosed and swept like I showed you earlier.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

webdoc said:


> ....Thats why the Robur E or doser is a great home grinder...


I'm truly delighted that your one is working so well but I suspect you're getting a unique experience. I couldn't recommend it as a home grinder myself.

I lived with mine for a couple of years, and even with heavy modding, including sweepers, pumping air through the chamber with a lens cap, and sweeping the chute with a clay knife it still used to fill with grounds. As a result, when you adjusted the grind, it took two to three shots to see the benefit or failure in the cup.

I seem to remember that this experience was shared amongst all the other maniacs who decided to buy what was, at the time, the 'daddy' grinder.

The secondary issue i could measure was that single dosing did affect the quality of the grind and so the maximum extraction yield. This won't bother most people i agree but my grinder achieved better results with some weight on the bean.

Finally, the thing is a monster! I mean it was bigger than my two year old when I bought it. This grinder is a pit bull; it makes the EK43 look like a dalmatian. The question of fit under kitchen cupboards was irrelevant - the issue was more that of upstaging the stainless steel fridge my wife had just bought. She was most circumspect about having it at the far end of the kitchen. I think my Vesuvius felt threatened too.

All that said, I couldn't bring myself to trade the Robur on. He's a classic from a passing era (bit like me) so he sits on display like a piece of installation art in my wine cellar.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

I am not sure what could eat grinds inside the chamber...maybe the blades pushing the coffee out was misaligned because if the sweeping the chute did not fix that, that could be the only thing I could think about being the culprit, but the silicone mod should have fixed that.

I find it very consistent, it takes no extra shots after grind adjustments. Were you using it single dose or were you relying on the timer while single dosing?

I could see it deliver lower yealds, i ve heard it a lot for other grinders but what is a mistery to me is how the Monoliths and the EG, HG grinders that were designed for single dosing, deliver high yealds using the same or close enough burrs as the OEM.


----------

